# IBS/ emotional Connection



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey everyone,I was just wondering who else here experiences their IBS symptoms worse when they are upset, emotional, axious, etc. My boyfriend of 4 years broke up with me last week, and I was an emotional wreck- especially for the first few days. I normally have IBS-C, but the day after we broke up, I had the worst case of D ever. I haven't had much of an appetite, and have been C pretty much since them- I feel like my intestines are all tied up in knots. It's so frustrating! To be devastated and then have to deal with IBS symptoms on top of it!Also, anyone else find that they have anxiety problems, and that these problems make the IBS worse? I know I have read a lot of posts from people who experience anxiety, but it's hard to tell if you are anxious because you're worried about your next IBS attack, or if you're having attacks of IBS because of anxiety?I haven't been diagnosed with an enxiety problem, but I have felt edgy all the time for at least 6 months. I get nervous a lot, esp. around people I don't know, and get worked up about things that I shouldn't even worry about. I also worry incessantly about things, like if someone is late to arrive, I worry they are hurt or have been in an accident. I live at my college in a dorm during the school year, and being here seems to be worse, so I often go home on the weekends. Sometimes I have trouble sleeping, and wake up really suddenly with this panicked feeling. And sometimes I can't sit still in class. Anyone else have this? I usually have to chew gum or something because I find it settles me down, sort of a nervous habit, but it is probably making the IBS worse...Does this sound like an anxiety problem?I'm always worried that the foods I eat are going to make me feel sick, and there aren't too many foods to choose from here. I'm so jealous that my roomates can order pizza or eat burgers and fries and be fine (although, from time to time I eat these things and they don't bother me, they usually do.)Anyone else who has any of these problems, please let me know!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi,Does this list ring a bell for you? Symptoms of Generalized Anxiety Disorder The symptoms of anxiety range in intensity from feelings of uneasiness producing trembling and sweaty hands, to bouts of diarrhea, heart palpitations and full-blown panic attacks. Anxiety can cause complete, but temporary, memory blocks, or cause entirely inappropriate behavior. Long term severe worry, tension, irritability or depression, for no clear reason. Excessive or unwarranted worry (usually over work, finances, relationships, and health) Heart palpitations (rapid or irregular heartbeat) Sense of impending doom Difficulty or Inability to concentrate or mind going blank Muscle tension especially in the neck, shoulders, and chest; muscle aches; trembling or twitching in the muscles Diarrhea Chest pain Dry mouth Sweating or hot flashes Excessive sweating, sweaty palms Abdominal pain and/or diarrhea Undereating or overeating, loss of appetite Insomnia (difficulty falling or staying asleep, nightmares) Irritability Fatigue, headache, Easily fatigued Trembling or feeling shaky Rapid and shallow breathing, or feeling short of breath (hyperventilation) Loss of sex drive Being easily startled Occasional panic attacks Restlessness


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

You can probably ask anyone here and they will tell you that anxiety has played a part in at least a couple of their attacks, if not over half. Since IBS can be unexpected, we can't help but worry about if it will happen when we're out in public or other worries. I find that worrying causes a lot of my IBS problems and might even be what started my IBS.You might look more into this site for hypnotherapy tapes that are advertised. I have heard wonders about them and plan to buy them when I have more money.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm totally with you on this one guys!! It's often a vicious circle....worrying about IBS makes stomach worse therefore makes IBS worse and you worry more. IBS is def. not just all the the mind but I think there are times when worrying makes it worse. I'm going on Uni on Sunday and I'm petrified...where does that leave me.....







oh dear!!!







xxxxxx


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Anxiety always, always makes my IBS worse. I am also IBS-C but as soon as I get majorly worried about something, I'm in the bathroom with cramps for hours that finally ends in D. What an awful way for emotions to convey themselves







. I'd see a doctor about your anxiety issues. Many anxiety disorders these days can be helped a LOT with medications-- not suggesting that you need medication to control it, only that it might be helpful to talk to an expert on the subject. Sorry about your boyfriend







but I hope things are getting better for you. Having to deal with IBS on top of that can't be any fun at all.


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for your advice everyone. I have always said that I would try to control my anxiety myself and not go on a medication, but it's reassuring to know that so many others on these boards are using small dosages of medications, and it's helping the problems. I plan to see the doctor soon, and figure out how to control this! THanks everyone..


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, I've just been to my Doctors about anxiety - he suggested medication but said going on anti-depressents or anti-anxiety drugs can leave you totally dependant on them for life. Which at my age (18) can only lead to future problems - so he suggested one on one hypnotherapy or cognitive behaviour therapy. Anyone know much about cognitive behaviour therapy???


----------

